# Iasca Santa Rosa July 25th



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Who's planning on going ? Trying to get an idea of turn-out before committing to a 5 hour round trip. Hope there's lots


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

ChicoOG said:


> Who's planning on going ? Trying to get an idea of turn-out before committing to a 5 hour round trip. Hope there's lots


5 Hours is that All? I'm doing 5.5-6+ Hour Drive from LA to Fremont, & 2 Hour drive From Fremont to Santa Rosa


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

NismoV35 said:


> 5 Hours is that All? I'm doing 5.5-6+ Hour Drive from LA to Fremont, & 2 Hour drive From Fremont to Santa Rosa


You get the prize  Looking forward to it....


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

planning on it.


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

Where in Santa Rosa is it going to be?

Mike


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

July 25th
KUSTOM KAR AUDIO SOUND CHALLENGE
1701 Santa Rosa Ave.
Santa Rosa, Ca
SQi and SQc1


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet! I think I'll drag the family there and take a look (listen). My car is STILL mid build  (Non comp car Though)


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh, one more thing..... what time?

Mike


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

silver6 said:


> Oh, one more thing..... what time?
> 
> Mike


Good question, does anyone know?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Usually Iasca comps starts around 11:00.. If you show up around 10 - 10:30, you'll be fine...If it's world finals, you better be there by 7.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if you dont want to be rude, show up before 1130


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

or show up at 3 like one of bings cars did at a socal show and be last to be judged, and take 1st when its all said and done


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I will likely be there.. Looks like I won't be able to make the august event so I'm going to try to make it to this one.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> or show up at 3 like one of Bing's cars did at a socal show and be last to be judged, and take 1st when its all said and done


Jim (BigRed) is still mad about being knocked out of the box on that one. 


Like Todd said if you don't want to be rude.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

lol.....that guys install was tight, sound was great....he deserved to win.

made me read the rulebook......what a concept.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> lol.....that guys install was tight, sound was great....he deserved to win.
> 
> made me read the rulebook......what a concept.


Too bad he got deported and had to rip the car apart.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

at least he kept the a pillars and took it with him


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

And I am forwarding this to him   
Yeah, he had to work in Hollywood that day and he got off at 2, lol.
We tuned it at the lines too, which is funny


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

BigRed said:


> or show up at 3 like one of bings cars did at a socal show and be last to be judged, and take 1st when its all said and done


Hmmmm I sensed grudges ehhee, whatzzap Eng, Bing, Jim n Mike... How's car audio treating you guys???


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Too bad he got deported and had to rip the car apart.


FYI Mike, I didnt get deported, i went back home by my own will. Damm do i look like some illegal immigrant


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ron, quit the front, we ALL know you were deported as being a terrorist!!!!! i knew it the instant when i saw the C4 plastique hidden inside those amps you got me from korea, its the kim jung ll / indo connection!!!  lol jk

on a more serious note, i hope no one you knew was wrapped in that bombing...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> And I am forwarding this to him
> Yeah, he had to work in Hollywood that day and he got off at 2, lol.
> We tuned it at the lines too, which is funny


Eng,

That was another one of your stellar tune jobs.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

whatzzap said:


> FYI Mike, I didnt get deported, i went back home by my own will. *Damn do I look like some illegal immigrant*


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, that illegal immigrant kicked my butt that day 

wassup Ron, how is everything. car audio has been fun, especially since you left the scene  j/k


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jim you making the drive up?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like I will be there, not sure if I will have the car with me or not though.  

Nice signature Jim


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

NismoV35 said:


> 5 Hours is that All? I'm doing 5.5-6+ Hour Drive from LA to Fremont, & 2 Hour drive From Fremont to Santa Rosa


OK, I am leaving at 12:30 am from Corona to do the 8 + hour drive.

I win!! LOL

See you all there. BTW Kustom Kar is offering a special discount to any IASCA competitors on stuff. So ask them about it if you're thinking about getting anything.

We have some killer judges for this show and for the Beach Autosound show to whip you nooblets into shape for regionals.

C u all there, I'm going to bed so i can get at least some sleep tonight

-Todd


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> OK, I am leaving at 12:30 am from Corona to do the 8 + hour drive.
> 
> I win!! LOL
> 
> ...


Todd,

Have a safe drive.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

judges from the east or old school peeps? if so...i am going to look forward to a 50 point drop from last comp hehe...i remember the good ole days


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What was the temperature today?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

great comp, very nice and cool as well, i think the temp didnt get past the low 80s 

finally got a chance to listen to Gary's Merc...very very nice


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

That was a great meet!! Always cool people, great cars, and lots of learning (for me anyway) Haven't decided is I'm going to the socal meet yet, but will definitely be at the remaining norcal meets.

Thanks to Tony and the judges for making this heppen, everything went well


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

I've never been to an IASCA even until this one yesterday. Thanks for bringing me up Bing.

Nice to have met you all. Listening to these cars definitely gave reference points to what I do like and don't along with how I can improve my system. One thing you guys do really well is that dead on center image.

Soooo...what were the final standings?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am sure Todd will chime in later with the offical scores and results.

from memory

SQC1:

1. Gary (merc)
2. Bing (Legacy)
3. David (G35)
4. Mike (TL)
dont think Todd announced it?

Rookie:

1. Mike (TL)
2. David (G35)

Pro:
1. Bing (legacy)
2. Steve (mazda 6)
3. I cant remember the gentleman's name or car

Expert:
1. gregi think (mustang)
2. forgot the name but it was a nice blue truck GM (cant remember if it was a GMC or CHevy hehe)


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I want to know the points  Not that I am competitive or anything, but I want to beat bing next time


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> I want to know the points  Not that I am competitive or anything, but I want to beat bing next time


Come on down to So. Cal and you can take on the:


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Come on down to So. Cal and you can take on the:


Oh hell, I'm scared of monsters  I am planning on coming anyway though...being my first year of competing I'm floored I've won anything. The best part is hearing a bunch of great systems and learning a bunch of stuff.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners! :bowdown: I'll be ready for battle on the next one at H.B.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm sure I'll have my ass handed to me in a basket....well that's if I had an ass... But, I'm looking forward to meeting all you socal guys, I hear there's a lot of nice ride down there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> I'm sure I'll have my ass handed to me in a basket....well that's if I had an ass... But, I'm looking forward to meeting all you socal guys, I hear there's a lot of nice ride down there.


If you go far enough South you'll get to hear the Magic Bus.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for coming out all you folks who made it. The weather was awesome this time. Thanks to Kustom Kar for the BBQ and for making it a great place to host a show.

The next show will be at Beach Autosound in Huntington Beach on August 8th. The next Nor Cal show will be in Vacaville at Audio Experts on Aug 29th.

Official Results:

SQC1:
Garry Summers - 225
Bing Xu - 218
David Kismioto - 210
Mike Little - 209
Eugene Kang - 202
Steve Ciccarello - 186
Brian Mitchell - 175
James Kaliloa - 173
Carlos Ventura -126

SQi Rookie:
Mike Little - 189
Brian Kismioto - 186

SQi Pro:
Bing Xu - 446
Steve Ciccarello - 424
James Kaliloa - 311

SQi Expert:
Greg Dodd - 400
Brian Mitchell - 394


-Todd Woodworth
The West Coast IASCA guy
(909) 816-2640
[email protected]


----------

